# Monster shot in Mansfield



## Scum_Frog

Anyone hear about this buck??? A guy at work showed me this pic and says he knows the guy personally who shot it and where it was taken.....If its real this thing is an absolute brute!!


----------



## monster7

That thing is a true MONSTER. I hope that it's real...that is incredible.


----------



## Scioto jetsled

Can't wait to hear the details....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis

I&#8217;ve heard Hamilton, Richland, and Clermont counties. Also heard the guy was from KY, but who knows what&#8217;s true other than that&#8217;s a gorgeous deer. I do know the deer had a green temp tag on the antlers, which seems odd this year. There&#8217;s a post on Archery Talk with numerous pics.


----------



## Bad Bub

M.Magis said:


> I


----------



## johnny fish

Yeah, real nice deer! Magis i saw the pics. of the one with the green tag didn't see it on this pic. Is it the same one? either way they are both nice deer!!


----------



## M.Magis

johnny fish said:


> Yeah, real nice deer! Magis i saw the pics. of the one with the green tag didn't see it on this pic. Is it the same one? either way they are both nice deer!!


Yeah, it's a different pic but the same deer.


----------



## Bulldawg

I hope its real also , that would be awesome to have another brute like that come out of Ohio!!!


----------



## laynhardwood

Wow that is awesome congrats to whomever fooled that beast 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scum_Frog

If you look at his left side droptine it has a green tag on it.


----------



## Scum_Frog

I also spoke again to the guy i work with who showed me this pic....he swears he is friends with the guy who shot this buck....he took it in mansfield near the airport on private property that they hunt.....this guy i talk too his dad and uncle both took good ones too this wknd at another private set of woods....heres there pic....the one on the left is a BRUTE!


----------



## huntindoggie22

Scum_Frog said:


> If you look at his left side droptine it has a green tag on it.


Aren't the tags blue this year?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scum_Frog

unless its in a case like the two are in the other photo.


----------



## leftfordead88

huntindoggie22 said:


> Aren't the tags blue this year?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yeah, if you buy them at a store. If you print them off your computer at home they are whatever color your printer paper you decide to use is. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wildman

Yea, this one of those deer that was shot in every county and state.... I heard clermont co. so we will see how it pan's out....


----------



## Mr. A

I grew up in Mansfield by the airport, off piper road. I will say that bucks like those are not uncommon in the area. Didn't know the guys in the photo. Not to surprising since I don't live there anymore....

A

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wildman

Don't buy into it! Again, it was also said that it was killed by power plant land in Clermont Co. and yes ther are mooses there also.. I doubt it was even killed in Ohio... It will come out soon enough..


----------



## VitalShot

Killer deer what and where ever it was killed. Who knows. I seen this pic going around for a couple days. All diff areas it was killed. I bet high fence. But you never know. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bshive

Scum-- your friend is a liar... The deer was killed in Clermont on a private farm that these guys leased. He was scored at 238" and on video. Killed in a food plot. I know the guy and he kills a 150+ every year. It's legitimate. I've seen the trail cam pics and sheds from the last 2 years. Stud of a deer for sure. These guys put in the work with all the food plots and it paid off. No high fence. No outfitter. Just a die hard hunter.


----------



## wildman

Wow, ease up there......I was told in New richmond near the power plant.. I have a pic of it at Gophers archery shop.. Yes, Clermont Co. So, If if I put in the hard work then I get one like that? LOL


----------



## Shad Rap

Thats one big, heavy deer...looks like its not even gutted...heckuva rack!..why even shoot a 150?..all the guys I know that plot wont even touch a 150...although a 150 is a great deer in my book.


----------



## VitalShot

It was killed in clermont co around Shiloh my friend confirmed it. He is friends with someone who knows hunter. He saw trail can pics. What a monster. This will keep them southern boys coming up to Ohio to chase a monster. Just FYI I have a blood tracking dog if anyone needs any help in finding a deer. I am in Winchester Ohio. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISH DINNER

bshive said:


> Scum-- your friend is a liar... The deer was killed in Clermont on a private farm that these guys leased. He was scored at 238" and on video. Killed in a food plot. I know the guy and he kills a 150+ every year. It's legitimate. I've seen the trail cam pics and sheds from the last 2 years. Stud of a deer for sure. These guys put in the work with all the food plots and it paid off. No high fence. No outfitter. Just a die hard hunter.


Not that I am trying to call you out by any means, just looking for more info. Was it actually shot this year? The tag seems to really match colors from the previous year. I know the issue of printing on your own printer paper you can use whatever color you'd like, but if I remember correctly that color matches last year's green pretty darn well. The other thing is where did he actually hit the deer? I looked at both photos and didn't see any entry/exit wounds on either side of him, unless the bow is covering it up. Whoever it is, I commend him for being able to make such an accurate shot when being placed in front of that monster. Talk about keeping your cool!


----------



## wildman

To give an update on the deer. From what I hear the tag is green because it was left over tag materel from last year but say's 2012 in it..

bshive, I question you on a few thing's about the deer. How can a guy that I shoot 3-d with have the sheds from last year but yet you have seen them to?
I have had one of them in my hand last Jan. From what I have been told, there are questions on this deer. I am going to talk to a few people but I have been told that the GW is looking into some of the differances in cam pic's and miles from where it was killed. 

I hope everything is ligit I hate to see this crap spiral into nonsence. It is a heck of a nice deer. 

Bulldawg, That is the last thing Ohio needs is more media printing how great Ohio deer hunting is.... I like it better when it was still a secert..


----------



## Bad Bub

wildman said:


> To give an update on the deer. From what I hear the tag is green because it was left over tag materel from last year but say's 2012 in it..
> 
> bshive, I question you on a few thing's about the deer. How can a guy that I shoot 3-d with have the sheds from last year but yet you have seen them to?
> I have had one of them in my hand last Jan. From what I have been told, there are questions on this deer. I am going to talk to a few people but I have been told that the GW is looking into some of the differances in cam pic's and miles from where it was killed.
> 
> I hope everything is ligit I hate to see this crap spiral into nonsence. It is a heck of a nice deer.
> 
> Bulldawg, That is the last thing Ohio needs is more media printing how great Ohio deer hunting is.... I like it better when it was still a secert..


Not doubting anyone here.... but if an outlet printed that tag on last years paper, they are probably going to be hearing it from the ODNR. They color code them year to year for a reason.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wildman

From what I have read is that it was a K-mart that had left over tag's.. On another form someone took a close up pic of the tag to prove it... Other than that I don't know... But it did say 2012...

All I know is it's going to be interesting to see how it is going to all pan out...


----------



## wildman

Well I got the INFO on the deer. It is a good kill without question.. So my sources have told me... The guy that showed me the big sheds last winter must of told one to many .. The guy that shot the deer (this comes from a friend) somehow seen the sheds and figured out where the guy with the sheds lived. He then paid the neighbor $4,000 to lease his land (I heard 40 ac's but could be wrong) and then ploted it out and shot the deer. He ploted it out to draw the Bruiser off of one property on to his..

So from what I was told which is one side of it so there could be another side... It could be true or not it is word of mouth, but i feel relieble.


----------



## Guest

Why is there a picture in the daylight and another in the dark but the deer is not field dressed in either? Just curious?


----------



## oldstinkyguy

M.Magis said:


> Ive heard Hamilton, Richland, and Clermont counties. Also heard the guy was from KY, but who knows whats true other than thats a gorgeous deer. I do know the deer had a green temp tag on the antlers, which seems odd this year. Theres a post on Archery Talk with numerous pics.


I heard it was killed by one of the dams on the Ohio and divers working on the dam wouldn't go back because they were afraid of this deer it was so big....


----------



## wildman

I have a few friends that Video hunts and they said that they wouldn't gut it quickly because they don't want to mess up ther cams shoots with blood and a big cut down it belly..


----------



## firstflight111

look at the guy he changed his outfit and look different something fishy here ..no hole on the chest ..must be a photoshop or just someone being crappy ...


----------



## M.Magis

firstflight111 said:


> look at the guy he changed his outfit and look different something fishy here ..no hole on the chest ..must be a photoshop or just someone being crappy ...


Why do some of you make posts like this? Trying to create doubt for no reason, or just bored? When some people take a deer like that, many will take countless pictures at more than one setting. Chances are, they change their clothes. If you look at the pictures and just think for a second, you can see it was shot at night (2nd pic) and they took some more pictures the next day (first pic). Not hard to understand at all. Ive shot my share of deer, and I bet youd be hard pressed to find one of my pictures where you can see a hole. Thats on purpose, though I guess now its a way to create rumors from the internet experts.


----------



## Guest

I guess if you want a full body mount sometimes the taxidermist will ask that you don't field dress the deer and just let them do it.


----------



## buckeyebowman

M.Magis said:


> Why do some of you make posts like this? Trying to create doubt for no reason, or just bored? When some people take a deer like that, many will take countless pictures at more than one setting. Chances are, they change their clothes. If you look at the pictures and just think for a second, you can see it was shot at night (2nd pic) and they took some more pictures the next day (first pic). Not hard to understand at all. Ive shot my share of deer, and I bet youd be hard pressed to find one of my pictures where you can see a hole. Thats on purpose, though I guess now its a way to create rumors from the internet experts.


Wise words, Magis! Especially if they are going to try sell articles and pictures to the major hunting magazines. The mags don't like a lot of overt blood, red meat, tongues hanging out, and a hunter that looks like he's been sleeping under a bridge for a month! They also don't like pics in the bed of the pickup with the buck surrounded by empty beer cans!

Some years back there used to be a "deer show" at a local pay to fish lake on the Sunday immediately following the last day of gun season. This was before Sunday hunting in Ohio. North American Whitetail would send a photographer to take pics and a writer to interview successful hunters. They were very particular in how they wanted the deer and hunter posed. A natural background with the deer's front legs folded under, as if laying down, with the hunter behind and holding the rack in the best position to show it off. And the hunter was not to smile or frown! Just a neutral expression, with the hunter looking at the rack, not at the camera! Yes indeed, very particular! If there was blood around the deer's mouth and nose they would clean it up and tuck in the tongue before taking the pic. 

One year there was a guy with a real buster of a buck. He also looked like he'd been wearing the same clothes for a month, stank to high heaven, had bloodshot eyes (he was drunk), and looked like he used Crisco for hair conditioner. Needless to say, NAW took no pics of that bozo! 

I hope this is a legit kill. I remember hearing Mike Beatty talk about some of the crap that started after he shot his big buck. Next thing he knows he shot it with a muzzleloader, he shot it in another state and claimed it here, he poached it, yada, yada, yada! Can't understand why some people have to be like that.


----------



## 9Left

buckeyebowman said:


> Wise words, Magis! Especially if they are going to try sell articles and pictures to the major hunting magazines. The mags don't like a lot of overt blood, red meat, tongues hanging out, and a hunter that looks like he's been sleeping under a bridge for a month! They also don't like pics in the bed of the pickup with the buck surrounded by empty beer cans!
> 
> Some years back there used to be a "deer show" at a local pay to fish lake on the Sunday immediately following the last day of gun season. This was before Sunday hunting in Ohio. North American Whitetail would send a photographer to take pics and a writer to interview successful hunters. They were very particular in how they wanted the deer and hunter posed. A natural background with the deer's front legs folded under, as if laying down, with the hunter behind and holding the rack in the best position to show it off. And the hunter was not to smile or frown! Just a neutral expression, with the hunter looking at the rack, not at the camera! Yes indeed, very particular! If there was blood around the deer's mouth and nose they would clean it up and tuck in the tongue before taking the pic.
> 
> One year there was a guy with a real buster of a buck. He also looked like he'd been wearing the same clothes for a month, stank to high heaven, had bloodshot eyes (he was drunk), and looked like he used Crisco for hair conditioner. Needless to say, NAW took no pics of that bozo!
> 
> I hope this is a legit kill. I remember hearing Mike Beatty talk about some of the crap that started after he shot his big buck. Next thing he knows he shot it with a muzzleloader, he shot it in another state and claimed it here, he poached it, yada, yada, yada! Can't understand why some people have to be like that.


this is true.. My dad worked with mike beatty.... that was definitely a legit bow kill...and a helluva one at that!


----------



## Guest

I think people question giant bucks because so many of them unfortunately are killed in illegal ways and on preserves. I hope he did kill it out in the wild under perfectly legal circumstances but the publicity both good and bad and scrutiny from getting a buck that big are just part of it. I don't think most people are being mean or anything...skepticism is just the way society is anymore...they have been conditioned!


----------



## VitalShot

I am a pro guide for an outfitter. I have been around many tv hunters and they do so many takes after the deer is shot it is crazy. It could be a day before they process deer if they do at all. And this deer would be the same as it will be his claim to fame. The pics are more important than anything to these guys. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I know a well known hunting celebrity that came into OH and shot a B&C buck actually held the buck for a total of 3 days. He did all the video and photo shooting with his products/sponsors for 2 days. The buck was held in a nearby cooler - we know the owner of the shop and my father drove over there and saw the buck; I did not. In the course of the 3 days many folks came to this location and were permitted to see this buck. I'm guessing mostly sponsors, team members, and of course the guys that worked there and the owner's friend's/regular customers. We were told the hunter left on day 4 with the buck still entact.....don't know where it went from there other than the taxidermist???

And I'm local where the Beatty buck was taken...heck I hunt property in Greene county 10 minutes away. I remember all the ridiculous stories...he's a cable man driving his van around with an X-bow, he was gas man that trespassed by parking his truck on nearby gas lines and accessing off limit property, he killed it with a rifle in John Brian Park.....that's just a few. I don't think this will ever change...seems to always happen.

On a side note there was an absolute monster killed off the boy scout camp 2 years ago that never got any "press". I wonder what ever happened with that buck?? That area of Greene County produces some nasty sized bucks.


----------



## ronjuan

Same deer diffrent pic.

A friend of mine that lives in Highland County sent this pic to me and said it was killed the next county down.


----------



## WeekendWarrior

Don't know about that deer.... But my buddy Steve killed a big one that I can can 100% confirm was killed in 2012


----------



## b drake

That's a bruiser!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## firstflight111

M.Magis said:


> Why do some of you make posts like this? Trying to create doubt for no reason, or just bored? When some people take a deer like that, many will take countless pictures at more than one setting. Chances are, they change their clothes. If you look at the pictures and just think for a second, you can see it was shot at night (2nd pic) and they took some more pictures the next day (first pic). Not hard to understand at all. Ive shot my share of deer, and I bet youd be hard pressed to find one of my pictures where you can see a hole. Thats on purpose, though I guess now its a way to create rumors from the internet experts.




sorry but it is what it is ... most of us are grown men why do we have to sugar coat what we say .....i have seen pictures of that deer last year ...


----------



## firstflight111

WeekendWarrior said:


> Don't know about that deer.... But my buddy Steve killed a big one that I can can 100% confirm was killed in 2012


now thats a moose true monster ..


----------

